# worms and stuff



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

:shock: :shock: should I have my captive bred dart frogs tested for worms and other nasty things? and are there medications that will prevent little beasties from attacking my frogs? such as parazap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes - please have them checked.

And, yes, there are medicines available.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

droseraman said:


> :shock: :shock: should I have my captive bred dart frogs tested for worms and other nasty things? and are there medications that will prevent little beasties from attacking my frogs? such as parazap.


We have a friend that uses Parazap for her bearded dragons with fantastic results! 

We contacted Val Newell about it (the creater of Parazap). He said there were no specific studies about Parazap and dart frogs. He did add though that ''several people have (used it on dart frogs) and rave about the results". It is an all natural product (no man-made chemicals). If you are interested in trying it I'd suggest contacting him through his website and talking to him about administering it to the little ones. I would definitely get fecals done first though. Most exotic vets should be able to do that for you.

I think it would be interesting to have a small scale test done with before and after fecals.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

*worms*

I can see little white worms coming out of the fecies they they seem to big to have come from the droppings. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

